# Trailer guide on suggestions



## ol sarge (Feb 18, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a set of 24" long trailer guide ons for my 14 ft Smokercraft. Has anybody ever ordered from Overtons. I see that they have them for $90 and Bass Pro has them for about the same. I am just wondering if anyone has these and if so, who did you order from? Do they really help with keeping the boat staight as you load? Thanks!

Tim


----------



## rickybobbybend (Feb 18, 2013)

I cannot help with an Overtons reference. But I can tell you that guide-ons are invaluable in wind or current. And if you add raised lighting in addition to the guide-ons, it is a real aid in maneuvering the trailer at night.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 19, 2013)

I made a set out of a ladder span. They did not hold up when loading my boat in current.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 19, 2013)

rickybobbybend said:


> I cannot help with an Overtons reference. But I can tell you that guide-ons are invaluable in wind or current. And if you add raised lighting in addition to the guide-ons, it is a real aid in maneuvering the trailer at night.



I put on 48" PVC guide-ons with a light kit. Like ricky said they are great at night.


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 22, 2013)

I just made a set for my trailer today. Cost about $20 for both, and took around an hour and a half.


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally , I wouldn't have a trailer without them . I fish salt water 99% of the time . My trailer lights are up on top , and I don't have to unplug them . I use the lights with side markers and can see them to back down a ramp in the dark. You can also look in the mirror and see they are burning when trailering down the road.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2013)

I too made custom side guides and moved my lights up higher.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 25, 2013)

Hanr3 said:


> I too made custom side guides and moved my lights up higher.



Add a yellow marker light to the back side of your tail lights and connect it to the running lights circuit and you'll love it the next time you back your trailer up in the dark.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 3, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I made a set out of a ladder span. They did not hold up when loading my boat in current.




You answered a question that I was wondering about.


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 8, 2013)

i also made my own from steel & pvc @ home depot, total cost $25

in the vice are the 2 pieces of 2" wide flat steel, i got the thickest they had i think it's 1/8" might be 1/4" tho, they have long sticks like 8' & short sticks like 3 or 4', i got 2 of the short ones for $8 each.

1 long piece (8'?) of 2.5" pvc ($2?)

$3 for hardware:
4 galv'd bolts
4 galv'd nuts
8 galv'd washers
4 galv'd lock washers

i bent the steel by hand in the vice to match the angle i needed to clear the hull, not very hard to do, but plenty sturdy enough

guide ons will help center the boat while landing on the trailer, but they're more helpful to keep the hull centered over the bunks as you drive your tow vehicle up the ramp in a cross current, they keep the boat from getting crooked


----------

